# Pizza Dough Recipe That Can be Hand Tossed?



## olivehill

I have tried numerous pizza dough recipes and most are fine, some better than others but all have turned out well enough. They taste fine, good consistency, etc. But I have to roll them out. As a former pizza parlor employee this is unacceptable to me.  

So... I am on the hunt for a recipe that can actually be tossed. Anybody have a tried and true recipe? 

If only I'd thought to steal the local joint's recipe when I worked there in H.S. At the time I didn't exactly envision my life including baking homemade pizza though. :hysterical:


----------



## Evons hubby

I use the same recipe I do for biscuits. three cups all purpose flour, cut in 1/2 a cup crisco, 1 tsp salt, and 3 tsp baking powder then add enough water to form a nice workable ball of dough, I start with a cup of water, and add a little if needed.


----------



## BoldViolet

Well, I *think* this might be tossable.... I don't roll it out, anyway.... I kind of hold it and let its weight stretch it out, since I'm too scared to toss dough since I'm a little bit of a clutz.

For one 14-16" pizza
1 cup warm water
1.5 teaspoons yeast
1.5 teaspoons salt
2 cups flour

let rise 2 hours.

It's my favorite recipe for bread or pizza dough, I've tried a couple other pizza dough recipes, and this is certainly the easiest and in my opinion, the best tasting.


----------



## olivehill

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I use the same recipe I do for biscuits. three cups all purpose flour, cut in 1/2 a cup crisco, 1 tsp salt, and 3 tsp baking powder then add enough water to form a nice workable ball of dough, I start with a cup of water, and add a little if needed.


Have you tossed it? I'm having a really hard time imagining a biscuit dough that can be... hmmmm....


----------



## CJ

I toss mine. It's fantastic!

3 cups King Arthur all purpose flour
1-1/2 cups tepid water
slightly rounded 1/4 teaspoon instant acting yeast
2 teaspoons Kosher salt

Stir all the dry ingredients together, whisk in the water just long enough to incorporate all the ingredients. I do mine in a covered stone crock.

Let it sit on the counter for a couple of hours, then refrigerate it at least overnight and up to a week.

It's a wet dough, so you'll need to work in a little flour when you are ready to use it. If you prefer a stiffer dough, just add another 1/2 cup of flour to it in the beginning. I much, much prefer wet doughs.

I prebake my crusts at 500 degrees for about 5 minutes, and either freeze at that point or top and bake them (at 500).


----------



## olivehill

Awesome! I'll be trying it out very soon.


----------



## TacticalTrout

BoldViolet said:


> Well, I *think* this might be tossable.... I don't roll it out, anyway.... I kind of hold it and let its weight stretch it out, since I'm too scared to toss dough since I'm a little bit of a clutz.
> 
> For one 14-16" pizza
> 1 cup warm water
> 1.5 teaspoons yeast
> 1.5 teaspoons salt
> 2 cups flour
> 
> let rise 2 hours.
> 
> It's my favorite recipe for bread or pizza dough, I've tried a couple other pizza dough recipes, and this is certainly the easiest and in my opinion, the best tasting.


This looks alot like the 5 minute a day artisan bread recipe from Mother Earth News that I have tried. Loved the bread it made and I tossed a pizza for my son and I last Friday. From the MEN article there are quite a few things that you can do with this including keeping a batch in the refrigerator and using as needed for a couple of weeks.


----------



## BoldViolet

d1337 said:


> This looks alot like the 5 minute a day artisan bread recipe from Mother Earth News that I have tried. Loved the bread it made and I tossed a pizza for my son and I last Friday. From the MEN article there are quite a few things that you can do with this including keeping a batch in the refrigerator and using as needed for a couple of weeks.


That's EXACTLY what the recipe is.  Forgot where I got it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I think the only trick is to use a high gluten flour. You could maybe even add extra gluten.

Back when i used to make pizza with wheat crust, I used a French bread recipe. If you add some olive oil to the dough, it really gives the crust a nice flavor.


----------



## CJ

The "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day" recipe uses too much yeast and the flavor is not nearly as good as using the same method with a lesser amount of yeast, and a longer proof time. At least, that's my opinion


----------



## suelandress

I use this one....recipe doesn't even call for rolling  I use all AP flour, no semolina and no "pizza flavoring". 

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/now-or-later-pizza-recipe


----------



## Ryan NC

Worked on it long enough and a couple folks here have shared their personal recipies with me so... 

Below makes 2-3 pizza crust depending on how you like them, divided in 2 makes a deep dish type, or it makes 3 - 12" hand tossed type crust.

5.5 Cups AP flour (Sub 1.5 cups bread flour if you like, it helps the texture a wee bit)
2 cup water
2 tsp salt
4 tbs olive oil
8 tsp sugar
2 tbs yeast

proof yeast, 4 tsp sugar, and 1 cup warm water for about 5 min or til foam head forms. mix dry ingredients and add oil and remaining water to well, once yeast is proofed add it and start mixing in til the dough pulls from bowl. 

Knead for 5-6 min on a lightly floured surface adding as little flour as possible just enough to keep it from sticking while in motion. The dough should be moist, smooth, and elastic when done. 

NOW for the big choice: 

Cold rise gives the best crust hands down but takes to long and to much planning for most folks including myself 90% of the time. If you go this route place the dough in an oiled bowl covered with plastic wrap and shove it in the fridge... 8 hours later you can take it out and punch it down and divide for your crust. Is very similar to Papa John's done this way.

Fast method:
turn oven to warm for about a min, you should be able to place your hand on the bottom inside of the oven door without getting burned but it needs to be warm enough that you don't want to leave it there very long. Place the dough in an oiled bowl and allow to rise til doubled, about 30 min. 

If I'm using the fast rise method I like to toss my crust and allow it to rise for a few min and then precook until the crust is set but not at all browned. fast rise I set the oven at 425, cold I handle the dough like the pizza chains and set the oven at 475. 

If you look around in the archives you can find my sauce to  

Have fun!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

My pizza dough recipe is ....

16 oz bread flour ( high gluten is necessary for great dough )
9 oz warm water
1 Tbs olive oil
1 tsp yeast
3/4 tsp salt

mix together everything except the oil...add that as soon as dough starts to form. Refrigerate overnight . Take out well in advance of cooking to come to room temperature, divide into 2 balls and then let rise. My DH tosses this dough, I on the other hand have never gotten the hang of doing it right. 
Makes 2 12" ish pies


----------



## olivehill

Thanks for all the tips and recipes. I'll play around a bit with it all and see what I come up with. I used CJ's for today, but with a couple tweaks. Added 1 TBSP Olive Oil, 1 tsp Vital Gluten and 1 tsp Garlic Powder.  

I'm very picky about sauce and have developed one to our taste, so I'm not messing with that. LOL!


----------



## kyweaver

My dad taught me to toss pizza dough when I was five. Since then, I've found the best doughs to be high-gluten, moist, and refrigerated overnight. Toss while still cool. 
BoldViolet:
Just sweep the floor first, and don't tell anybody!


----------



## BoldViolet

kyweaver said:


> BoldViolet:
> Just sweep the floor first, and don't tell anybody!


ound:


----------



## cmcon=7

2 cups flour
1tbs olive oil

proof yeast with 1 tsp sugar and 8oz water

I find the longer you let it set after kneading the looser the dough is (to the point you can pour it if left too long), I roll mine because it comes out more uniform.


----------



## olivehill

cmcon=7 said:


> I roll mine because it comes out more uniform.


If it doesn't come out uniform, you're not tossing it right.  LOL! 

CJ's recipe was indeed tossable and worked out well. I'm going to keep testing some of the other suggestions and I'm sure we'll come up with something great by the time we're done. Thanks all.


----------



## cmcon=7

"If it doesn't come out uniform, you're not tossing it right. LOL! "
I have many talents, tossing dough isn't one of them, I can't dance either.


----------



## stirfamily

CJ, why don't you make a Youtube video on how to hand toss dough? I'd love to be able to do it. But am totally chicken! Figured I'd end up with pizza dough drapeing down my head!


----------



## suelandress

If you can't toss, use the back of both hands and "drape" it over your knuckles, going round and round in a circle...


----------



## CJ

Are you kidding? I'd end up with it on my face, stuck in my hair, up my nose... nah I'll just keep tossing when no one is looking. LOL



stirfamily said:


> CJ, why don't you make a Youtube video on how to hand toss dough? I'd love to be able to do it. But am totally chicken! Figured I'd end up with pizza dough drapeing down my head!


----------



## Ryan NC

CJ said:


> Are you kidding? I'd end up with it on my face, stuck in my hair, up my nose... nah I'll just keep tossing when no one is looking. LOL


LMAO sounds kinda like how I "learned" to toss... only I was on display to the rest of the crew. Problem is I still end up with it in odd places at times. I normally double drape over two fist or roll out if I'm in a hurry and don't wanna wait for the dough to hit the right texture. Tossing is an art form all it's own!


----------



## mountainlaurel

I've never tossed it but I think it would work

Pizza with pizzaz:
2 cups warm water
2T yeast
1T brown sugar
1T wheat gluten
1/2 tsp ground oregano
1/2 tsp garlic salt
3 cups bread flour
1cup either all purpose flour or whole wheat
dash of coarse ground pepper

Mix water,yeast and sugar. Add flour, gluten, oregano, salt and pepper. Mix & let raise until double, press into #2-greased 12" pans, iron skillets or whatever you like.

Bake on the lowest rack in your oven and 500 until done. You can prebake and then add the toppings or add toppings and bake until done.


----------

